

What is a good HN title? - RobbieStats

Someone submitted a link (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=347679) to my site and commenters hammered on the title: One-man operation taking on ESPN, CBS Sportsline, Yahoo Sports.<p>It is a little link-baitish (not a word) but I'm curious what would be a good title if someone wanted to submit my site (http://statsheet.com)?
======
qhoxie
_Ask HN: Review my Sports Statistics startup, StatSheet_

Pretty much a convention around here.

------
RobbieStats
I monitor my referral traffic closely so it didn't take long to see hits
coming from HN (which I watch anyway). That's how I also knew about the post
on Mashable (or did I secretly post that too :-)

(s)lacker take a look at my reply to your comment on the other post. There are
plenty of stats I think you'll find are unique to StatSheet. I've done the
most with College Basketball so far. If you need more help, just IM me.

